# What is a 5 ledge/7 ledge fence?



## Bucketlist (11 May 2016)

So could anyone tell me what a 5 ledge or 7 ledge fence is please? My daughter had a jumping lesson that I couldn't watch and she said the instructor was talking about jumping 5 ledge and 7 ledge fences but we don't know what this is. I've googled but it hasn't brought up any info. Does anyone know how high these fences/jumps are please?

Thank you.


----------



## sychnant (11 May 2016)

No idea. Is this in the UK? Best idea would be to ask the instructor if she says anything you don't understand.


----------



## applecart14 (11 May 2016)

Bucketlist said:



			So could anyone tell me what a 5 ledge or 7 ledge fence is please? My daughter had a jumping lesson that I couldn't watch and she said the instructor was talking about jumping 5 ledge and 7 ledge fences but we don't know what this is. I've googled but it hasn't brought up any info. Does anyone know how high these fences/jumps are please?

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

In what context was she talking about a five ledge/seven ledge fence?

I am wondering if she was talking about strides between fences (related distances) and somehow this got lost in translation.  But as far as I am aware a related distance can be no more than six strides (but I may be wrong on that) so that wouldn't make sense with her talking about the number seven.

I am really intrigued now.


----------



## Bucketlist (12 May 2016)

I've asked around horsey friends and no one seems to know what it means. It seems to be this particular riding school as I've heard another girl talk of jumping a 3 ledge straight fence and she also rides there, but no one else seems to understand it. My daughter said a girl told the instructor she had jumped the 5 ledge at the weekend and another said she had her first go at a 7 ledge fence. The instructor then said not to worry to my daughter (who is much younger than the others) and that she would soon be able to do this too as her jumping is coming on well now.

She wanted to look it up as she kept asking if they were big scary jumps or similar to what she had done before, but nothing came up on Google either. 

My daughter doesn't normally ride with this group or instructor, so it might be a while before I see them again. However, when I do, I will certainly ask for clarification and let you all know. I'm sure it's just their terminology, where we would all call it something else, but it intrigued me too.

Thanks. x


----------



## ester (12 May 2016)

Are they stacking cavelleti or something?


----------



## Shay (12 May 2016)

Deeply intrigued.  I can only think this is dialect for something (are you in the UK?) or the word has been misheard once and the altered word repeated among the kids so they all think its is a real word.

The only "ledge fence" I can find is a reference to a type of panel fencing.  You don't jump that!


----------



## Shay (12 May 2016)

Lightbulb!!!

Do they mean where on the fence wing (as in on what ledge...) the pole is put when you are using wings like the poly jump integral wing or the hedgehog wing?  

The integral wing looks like this  
https://horsejumpsforsale.co.uk/upr...gs-pair.html?gclid=COyE2Zel1MwCFdIV0wodDKgCFg

And the hedgehog block like this

https://horsejumpsforsale.co.uk/blo...single-.html?gclid=CIz3oK6l1MwCFcrjGwodxDYARw


----------



## ester (12 May 2016)

7 on one of those would be bloomin huge though!?


----------



## Shay (12 May 2016)

1.35m according to the website.  5 would be 1.04m.  Yes fairly chunky - but sometimes kids - especially at a riding school -  can get very obsessed with jumping great heights and think that clearing it once in a lesson means they can run out and compete at that height.  Or they exaggerate....  (Parent of a teen and PC mum...)

But I'm not saying I'm right about what this means.  I'm just struggling to think of another explanation!


----------



## HeresHoping (12 May 2016)

Have they been jumping grids, OP? Or out on the XC course with a series of little steps?


----------



## applecart14 (12 May 2016)

HeresHoping said:



			Have they been jumping grids, OP? Or out on the XC course with a series of little steps?






Click to expand...

 A series of little steps called LEDGES!!!!


----------



## applecart14 (12 May 2016)

Shay said:



			Lightbulb!!!

Do they mean where on the fence wing (as in on what ledge...) the pole is put when you are using wings like the poly jump integral wing or the hedgehog wing?  

The integral wing looks like this  
https://horsejumpsforsale.co.uk/upr...gs-pair.html?gclid=COyE2Zel1MwCFdIV0wodDKgCFg

And the hedgehog block like this

https://horsejumpsforsale.co.uk/blo...single-.html?gclid=CIz3oK6l1MwCFcrjGwodxDYARw

Click to expand...

You could be right!


----------



## ester (12 May 2016)

Shay said:



			1.35m according to the website.  5 would be 1.04m.  Yes fairly chunky - but sometimes kids - especially at a riding school -  can get very obsessed with jumping great heights and think that clearing it once in a lesson means they can run out and compete at that height.  Or they exaggerate....  (Parent of a teen and PC mum...)

But I'm not saying I'm right about what this means.  I'm just struggling to think of another explanation!
		
Click to expand...

I guess I haven't met many RS ponies that would be jumping 1.35  or even 1.04.


----------



## applecart14 (12 May 2016)

ester said:



			I guess I haven't met many RS ponies that would be jumping 1.35  or even 1.04.
		
Click to expand...

I've met many that think that they can jump a track of 3ft show jumps because they can daringly jump a single obstacle at 1.40m in the school at home!

Stuff related distances, turns, fillers and the like -of what importance of these


----------



## ester (12 May 2016)

applecart14 said:



			I've met many that think that they can jump a track of 3ft show jumps because they can daringly jump a single obstacle at 1.40m in the school at home!

Stuff related distances, turns, fillers and the like -of what importance of these 

Click to expand...

with a placing cavelleti before it too


----------



## Pippity (12 May 2016)

ester said:



			I guess I haven't met many RS ponies that would be jumping 1.35  or even 1.04.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a cross-pole with the ends at that height?


----------



## jojo5 (12 May 2016)

I was also thinking that it was just something to do with the way this particular RS builds its jumps ( like the other posters idea about the wings, tho they do sound a bit big at '7 ledge'!!).


----------



## Shay (12 May 2016)

I know a number of RS ponies / horses that can jump that sort of height once.  Just not a course or with the technicalities.  But OP's daughter has her own new pony.  Previous posts have been about feed, rugging etc.  

I'm still not saying I am necessarily right.  I can't think of any other explanation.

OP - put us out of our misery!  Is this what your daughter means?


----------



## Bucketlist (12 May 2016)

My daughter was having a jumping lesson on one of their ponies and she's nowhere near able to jump 1 metre plus. She's doing rounds of 60/70cm at the moment.

I have previously heard another student at this riding school talking about jumping a 3 ledge straight jump, so I don't think it is related to the xc jumping. I'm assuming it's something to do with the height of the pole, but then 7 ledge does seem ridiculously high as these other girls are only 10/11 years old and I don't think they're that experienced. Unless, as you say, they were exaggerating the truth. 

I will certainly ask about this ledge business next time she has a lesson there and update everyone. I'm pretty sure it's a term they use at this riding school, but not anywhere else, although it would be helpful to use standard names for things so you can look it up at home.


----------



## springtime1331 (12 May 2016)

Does she mean 50cm 70cm and just has a funny word for it?


----------



## Crackerz (13 May 2016)

Pippity said:



			Maybe a cross-pole with the ends at that height?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, i think it's this


----------



## Shay (13 May 2016)

That makes sense with OP's last reference to a "straight" ledge fence as distinct from a cross pole as above.

Hopefully puzzle solved then!


----------



## ester (13 May 2016)

Shay said:



			That makes sense with OP's last reference to a "straight" ledge fence as distinct from a cross pole as above.

Hopefully puzzle solved then!
		
Click to expand...

ah good spot! It's been a while since we were all baffled!


----------

